# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đã miệng với 3 món cá cuốn bánh tráng ở Phan Thiết

## thietht

Bình Thuận-một tỉnh thuộc Duyên Hải miền Trung, hẳn ai đến 1 lần cũng sẽ không quên được những món bánh căn nóng hổi, nhớ lắm ốc vú nàng, dông 7 món, mỳ quảng Phan Thiết, bánh quai vạc… Nhưng nếu kể tên những món đặc sản Phan Thiết thì còn có 3 món cá cuốn bánh tráng rất được người Phan Thiết ưa thích. 

*1. Cá lồi xối mỡ*


Phan thiết, vốn được biển ưu ái ban tặng nhiều loại tôm cá ngon, trong số đó có cá lồi là loài cá được ưa thích nhất vì từ cá lồi có thể chế biến ra nhiều món ăn ngon có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao.

Ở Phan Thiết loài cá lồi khá phổ biến và xuất hiện nhiều nhất vào khoảng tháng 7 trở đi. Cá lồi có thịt thơm ngon và chế biến được nhiều món hấp dẫn. Một con cá lồi lớn nhất có trọng lượng từ 3-5 kg, trung bình từ 1-2 kg và nhỏ nhất khoảng 0,5 kg. Có nhiều món ăn ngon chế biến từ cá lồi: nấu canh chua cá lồi, cá lồi kho tỏi, tiêu hay ớt. Nhưng hấp dẫn nhất vẫn là món cá lồi xối mỡ.

Với món cá lồi xối mỡ, sau khi rửa sạch cá được sắt thành miếng hình vuông đem hấp cách thủy. Chú ý luôn kiểm tra cá khi hấp để tránh tình trạng hấp quá lâu cá sẽ bị nát sẽ mất ngon. Sau đó chiên mỡ heo vàng  giòn và cho hành lá cắt nhỏ vào. Khi chuẩn bị ăn bạn mới đổ cá hấp ra đĩa và xối mỡ hành lên cá.

*2. Cá bò hòm hấp*


Do hình dạng vuông vức, thân cá dài, có hình vuông thuộc họ cá bò nên ngư phủ ở Phan Thiết đặt tên cá bò hòm. Nhìn vẻ bên ngoài, trông dữ dằn nhưng thịt cá bò hòm lại rất hấp dẫn và bổ dưỡng. 

Do thịt có vị ngọt, béo, màu trắng nên khi ăn kèm cùng những vị cay nồng của các loài rau thơm, cuốn  bánh tráng chấm với mắm Phan Thiết tạo nên món ăn “Cá bò hòm hấp cuốn bánh tráng” rất hấp dẫn.

Khi ăn, lột bỏ lớp da dày và cứng của cá rồi tách bốn mảng thịt nằm bốn cạnh của thân cá. Thịt cá trắng và dai, có vị béo nhưng  ăn không có cảm giác ngán. Món này ăn với rau mùi, nhất là rau húng, dưa, chuối chát... Nhiều người lại thích cuốn thịt cá với rau, bún và bánh tráng chấm với nước mắm me chua ngọt được chế biến từ nước mắm. 

Đằng sau vẻ ngoài xấu xí, là vị ngon đậm đà khiến cá bò hòm trở thành món ăn trứ danh của xứ biển Phan Thiết.

*3.  Cá lóc nướng*


Cá lóc không hiếm như hai loại cá kia nhưng vị thơm ngon của nó hẳn không ai có thể phủ nhận được. Thêm vào đó với cách nướng nêm nếm gia vị vừa phải và “phụ kiện” kèm theo để cuốn bánh tráng của người Phan Thiết đảm bảo các thực khách chỉ mê mệt mà thôi.

Cá lóc nướng được ăn kèm với các loại rau sống, các loại gia vị cuốn với bánh tráng tăng phần hấp dẫn cho món ăn.

Mùa hè này nếu lựa chọn vùng biển Phan Thiết làm nơi nghỉ mát thì bạn nhớ thưởng thức ba món cá cuốn bánh tráng “ngon lành” này nhé!






Để thưởng thức món ăn tại địa điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## nguyetnt

eo nhìn hấp dẫn chít đi dc

----------


## thunhunguyet

Cái món cá bò hòm hấp nhìn con cá sợ chả dám ăn

----------


## dung89

Đã được ăn đâu mà bảo đã miệng hả add  :cuoi:

----------

